# Mac OS 9.04 -Quicktime 4.1 & DVD 2.2



## fred (10 Avril 2000)

Quelqu'un a-t-il visionné des DVD's vidéo avec la nouvelle version 2.2 ?
La désynchro son/image a-t-elle disparue? Attention il faut au moins attendre 15 minutes pour être certain.


----------



## Membre supprimé 2 (12 Avril 2000)

Après avoir fait les diverses MAJ nécessaires, j'ai visionné la première 1/2 heure de _Traque sur Internet_ en V.O. avec Sandra Bullock entourée de tous ses Macs    
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





J'ai inséré le DVD vidéo dans la fente mange disque du Mac, après avoir augmenté l'allocation mémoire de l'application _Lecteur DVD Apple,_ et là première bonne surprise :

<UL TYPE=SQUARE>
<LI> la lecture automatique a bien fonctionnée, contrairement à la v.2.0 du lecteur qui refusait de lancer l'application pour lire le DVD vidéo ;
<LI> la synchro son/image est restée bonne après 1/2 heure de visualisation et donc à priori doit être bonne jusqu'à la fin du film.
[/list] 

Sur ma config. la lecture des DVD's vidéo ne pose donc pas de problème, mais cela ne semble pas être le cas sur tous les Macs avec le nouveau lecteur.

[Ce message à été édité par fm45 (Édité le 11-04-2000).]

[Ce message à été édité par fm45 (Édité le 11-04-2000).]


----------

